
The biggest hackathon in the blockchain space is to launch a new token HKG - lamitoto
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/ether-camp-announces-hacker-gold-tokens/?
======
compil3r
A token to fuel an accelerator isn't a bad idea at all. Most accelerators
would have loved to do the same, but don't have a blockchain they verify on.
This project is the first of a kind in terms of the tech.

~~~
EPB4
Back in the 90s this was a wet dream to many people. Like the article
mentioned, this could have been done on a native token (btc/eth) but best of
luck with the experiment.

